# Sublimation inks for brother printers



## puppylove7 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm looking into the possibility of starting to do sublimation for a hobby and to keep my activity groups happy and I'm confused over the inks used. I know that brother printers are not made to use sub inks but I also know that lots of people use them successfully. I don't want to go to the expense of using the big brands but I don't know where to get the cheaper inks from, other than ebay, and I haven't seen any on there for my machine [5910DW] Are all sublimation inks suitable for all brands of printers or are they different?

Thanks.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

The brother ink-jet printers use piezo heads, so can use sublimation inks successfully, like Epson printers. Please note that apart from a couple of very large Epson printers just announced, there are no printers 100% made for sublimation ... whatever you do, will be a 'hack'

To get the inks to work correctly in terms of colour, an ICC profile is needed so your computer/printer know how to mix the 4 colours of ink you have in the printer to best represent the colours you see on your screen. Some ink manufacturers provide generic profiles for their inks for some Epson printers, but not Ricohs, so this means you will need to get one made for you. This isn't hard or expensive (about $50)

InkTec and JTech sublimation inks should be available to you depending on where on the planet you are based. Avoid anything on Ebay which doesn't mention what make/brand the ink actually is, and/or isn't in a branded looking bottle.


----------



## puppylove7 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm in West Sussex, England. I'll have a google and find out where to get Inktec and JTech. Thanks.x


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Nktec can produce bloody good results. I never seen any print that was bad when using this ink tbh...


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

... It is a high quality professional ink


----------



## puppylove7 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've still not sorted out the icc profile for my printer and I'm such a dunce when it comes to computer speak so I was thinking that it might be a good idea to get someone to come to me to do it. Any ideas on who might be available?


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Whats you postcode buddy? I think can help you.

ps. i cannot PM you as our inbox is full!



Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

55miles. Not bad. How much knowlage you have in sublimation???
Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

HI UK GUYS happy new year uncletee.


----------



## puppylove7 (Dec 1, 2012)

no longer needed, thanks all.


----------

